Ask HN: What is the most money a bootstrapped, one-person company has sold for? - hoodoof
======
nostrademons
I would imagine most of these sales are non-public; there's little incentive
for either the owner or the acquirer to publicize the data, if there are no
other parties to the sale.

One that is public (assuming you mean "one-person" as in single founder, not
"no employees at the time of sale) is PlentyOfFish, which sold for $575M to
Match Group last year:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlentyOfFish](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlentyOfFish)

------
coreyp_1
Interesting question. I don't know where to begin looking, though.

